# Zachary Levi



## cpatters (May 3, 2012)

What type do you think he is? I'm pretty sure he's some form of NF


----------



## bookbutterfly (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not an expert, but I once read somewhere that someone thought he was a really healthy INTP, which I can kind of see...I originally thought he'd be some kind of ENFx, but based on interviews, he seems fairly low-key but also an Fe user (hence why he might be mistaken for a Feeler and an Extrovert). I remember several months ago, he wrote something in his tweets that made me think he was a Ti-user...he was picking about something that didn't satisfy his inner logic, or something like that.

(But then again, I myself am an Fe-Ti user and tend to pick up when others use it...or I project it on others...not sure.  )


----------



## cpatters (May 3, 2012)

Interesting...he's not your stereotypical INTP but I can see how that could fit him. Does the fact that he seem low-key make you think he's introverted?


----------



## bookbutterfly (Jul 15, 2012)

No, he's most DEFINITELY not a stereotypical INTP (although he does call himself a nerd, and INTPs tend to get labeled as nerds  ). I would think that the reason why he does seem like a very different INTP is because I sense that his Fe is very well developed. Or at least he brings it out a LOT more in some interviews... 

Actually, the low-key part made me think he's not much of a judger, because some ExxP's (at least the ones I know) are fairly low-key. I just got the sense that he's an introvert because I can totally imagine him needing to recharge by playing video games, haha! I wouldn't say he's one of those anti-social introverts...maybe an "ambivert"?

Do you know what I think would be totally awesome? I would LOVE to one day send a link to the MBTI test to a celebrity via tweet and ask them to take it and post their results. I highly doubt some would want to post their results (celebrities tend to fake being one personality type, I think), but for celebrities (e.g., Zachary Levi) who actually respond to their Twitter followers once in awhile (and would probably actually be intrigued by MBTI theory, considering he DOES consider himself a nerd), I personally think it's worth a shot! It would certainly settle these speculation threads once and for all, haha! (Of course, it's one thing for them to take it, and another for them to announce it. Hmm....)


----------



## cpatters (May 3, 2012)

The Fe and "inner logic" also make me think of INFJ. I've heard they're one of the more down-to-earth NFs. I just found out I was one.


----------

